# General > General >  Watcha doin'?

## John Little

I am sitting in front of a computer looking in on the Org which has grown on me greatly in the last couple of weeks - it's a grand forum.

I am also listening on Youtube to the greatest tenor who ever lived, bar none and drinking a small glass of rum, which I like.

My wife is out warbling at her choir and will be back at about 10pm at which point I shall stop and go off to be sociable.  After shutting the gates to keep the animals out I shall head to bed and read up about Passchendaele - I am going to Ypres on Thursday.


Watcha doin' ?

----------


## northener

Just winding down for the night. I was going to have a couple of beers before beddy-byes..but i can't be bothered. So an early night for me.

'Wipers' eh? 
I was up at Vimy Ridge a few years ago, very thought provoking.

Enjoy.

----------


## Venture

I'm reading a post by John Little on caithness,org while sooking on some Fox's glacier fruits and listening to two dogs snoring in the background.  What an exciting life I lead.  :Wink:  ::

----------


## joxville

I'm in work, doing yet more overtime.

----------


## Vistravi

> I am sitting in front of a computer looking in on the Org which has grown on me greatly in the last couple of weeks - it's a grand forum.
> 
> I am also listening on Youtube to the greatest tenor who ever lived, bar none and drinking a small glass of rum, which I like.
> 
> My wife is out warbling at her choir and will be back at about 10pm at which point I shall stop and go off to be sociable.  After shutting the gates to keep the animals out I shall head to bed and read up about Passchendaele - I am going to Ypres on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Watcha doin' ?


Oh dear john little you have become addicted  ::

----------


## John Little

Is that to Rum, great Tenors, or the Org?   ::

----------


## Phill

Whilst perusing the .org I have come to the conclusion that A. Beaujolais is pants and B. Holby is still proper bobbins.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Just passing through here. Got Corrie on whilst the OH is in the bath. Just finished watching Caprica and House.  ::

----------


## Fluff

> I'm in work, doing yet more overtime.


In work but not working lol!

I'm just back from cadets, catching up on tonight's TV and websites. Day off tomorrow, so I don't have to go to bed too early!

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Looking for hot pics of Kate Beckinsale in between popping in and out of here. My missus is on late shift so I havent seen her much lately, hence the interest in the ultimate yummy mummy. Have a Jack and Coke on the go and the head phones on with some tunes. Tonight its AC/DC, Rubyhorse and Foo Fighters. Rocking It.

Shortly I will go online and play some Uncharted 2, or Modern Warfare 2.  Then bed about three or so once the other half gets home.

----------


## Vistravi

> Is that to Rum, great Tenors, or the Org?


First and foremost to the org, the other two is up to you to decide  :Wink:

----------


## Rictina

I'm enjoying a wee glass of Glayva.  :Wink:

----------


## Dadie

Booking a wee holiday.... feeding the baby... drinking a glass of wine!
Ignoring the ironing pile ::

----------


## dafi

I am dodging aboot the net and catching up with frends that i havent seen for years.

I think i am becoming a bit of a facebook convert!

Now i am going to have a smooze thru the recent posts on the org.

----------


## joxville

I'm now home and shaking my head at some of the crap on here.  ::

----------


## ducati

> I'm now home and shaking my head at some of the crap on here.


Trying to unstick palm from face then off ta bed  ::

----------


## upolian

Popped my mini moto back on the org,replying to pm's + this thread,going to work in 40mins  :Smile:

----------


## joxville

> I'm in work, doing yet more overtime.





> In work but not working lol!
> 
> I'm just back from cadets, catching up on tonight's TV and websites. Day off tomorrow, so I don't have to go to bed too early!


My job involves monitoring the plant as it makes asphalt. Once everything is running smoothly I just sit back, (recline actually), and watch a cctv screen and two pc's. I have a pile of books to read or will use my laptop to go online, or sometimes have a nap. 

So technically, I was working.  :Wink:

----------


## horseman

Shows ye it is a  super site.

----------


## riggerboy

mmmmmm i`m waiting for a helicopter to come get me and take me home,

----------


## John Little

I am sitting with my foot up because I have been an eejit!  The other day my wife asked me to move a large piece of slate into the shed while she decides its fate.  I leaned it up against the other shed door thinking 'I never open this'.

This morning I needed to go up our chimney outside to do a job and wanted the ladder - and the only way to get the ladder is... to open the usually unopened shed door.

I forgot the slate.
It fell on my left big toe.

The violence of the language scared every rabbit from our garden and the sheep across the road ran to the far end of the field.
I have a blue toe which throbs and, strangely, makes my whole foot throb.

How can that be?

And it's all my own stupid damned fault!

But I still went up the ladder and did the job.

Now I am hobbling round the house and my wife can't decide to sympathise or laugh...  :Frown: 


Watcha doing?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Now I am hobbling round the house and my wife can't decide to sympathise or laugh... 
> 
> 
> Watcha doing?


I'm so sorry John but I'm having a wee titter to myself whilst reading your post thinking silly silly boy.

Ive just spend the day in lovely sunshine power washing and tidying up at my mum and dads house. I'm now going to open a tin of ginger beer sit in the conservatory and enjoy.  :Grin:

----------

